# Don't throw out that T-Jet 24T Driven Gear !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Like a lot of you I have a lot of used T- jet gears & parts.A lot of times you replace a T-Jet 24T driven gear because the hole is just too wide for the shaft.Any how I find that it can be reused on an AFX magnatraction chassis if you are missing the plastic Small hole Idler gear. It usually slips right on ( You may have to use a bit of needle filing ) but works quite well.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

you can use a bb, set on top the hole, and wack it some on both sides and reuse that gear as well


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

I didn't get good results with the hammer & BB method.
But this peen screw for the gear install tool works perfectly !


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yeah it is also on my list to buy


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

BB's are for BB guns, not slot cars. Cough up 20 bucks and buy yourself a fairly decent set of jewelers dapping punches. You won't have to chase that damn! BB all over the room every time ya miss! LOL Here is a link to a set on Amazon, so ya can see what I am talking about. Don't forget to splooge a little oil on the punch before ya smack it with the hammer. I think that Micro-Mark sells them too, but their website didn't want to co-operate this morning. JMHOFO!! http://www.amazon.com/Pc-Half-Spher...DTCB8X&s=merchant-items&qid=1308662288&sr=1-1


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> You won't have to chase that damn! BB all over the room every time ya miss


:lol::lol:

so true


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

.... you only have ONE BB?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

What he said!!!


----------

